# 300 litre low tech



## GMYukonon24s

Nice tank!


----------



## fishboy199413

Very nice! What plants and fauna do you have in there?


----------



## Nubster

Holy crap. I almost don't believe you that it's low tech, unless it's been running a long time. Tank looks GREAT!


----------



## roadmaster

fishboy199413 said:


> Very nice! What plants and fauna do you have in there?


Approx 60 assorted fishes tetra's, Rummy nose,Neon's,Pristella, Gold white cloud's, bristlenose X2 (male ,female) 8 sterbai corydoras,4 melanistius corydora's,scores of cherry shrimp and trumpet snail's,Assassin snails.

Plant's are crypt balansae,Bronze crypt,crypt parva,Anubia,pennywort,and background is Zosterfolia Heteranthera.


----------



## roadmaster

Nubster said:


> Holy crap. I almost don't believe you that it's low tech, unless it's been running a long time. Tank looks GREAT!


Thank you. 
Tank has been running for a year and a half.
Slow grower's with exception of the star grass on back wall.
Trying to learn more about the plant's before giving the gas a try .
Followed Tom Barr's NON CO2 method with exception that I still perform water change of 50 % once a week, or every two week's.


----------



## Nubster

Nice. I wouldn't mess with CO2 honestly. I mean it looks like you have low tech down and it's working great. If it ain't broken, why try to fix it.


----------



## roadmaster

Nubster said:


> Nice. I wouldn't mess with CO2 honestly. I mean it looks like you have low tech down and it's working great. If it ain't broken, why try to fix it.


 
Don't wish to be one trick pony, as Tom has said.:icon_wink


----------



## manzpants92

Amazing tank! can't believe you don't have co2


----------



## roadmaster

manzpants92 said:


> Amazing tank! can't believe you don't have co2


Still sorta scared of the gas and extra work trimming, pruning, but plan on giving it a go when finances allow.


----------



## Gajidy

Very nice and lush!


----------

